# Punks Picture Thread



## RNJ_Punk (Aug 3, 2008)

Lol I posted a picture of my molly fry, and found more pics to share so I decided I would make a thread of pictures, and whenever I decide to post more pictures, I will just put them in this thread!


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

The first pic looks extremely familiar.


----------



## trashion (Aug 24, 2007)

Blue Cray: I think Kristin took one very similar to it


----------



## akangelfood (Jun 26, 2008)

You take amazing pictures. What are you using to shoot them?


----------



## oliesminis (May 7, 2007)

Great shots, that photo is very similar to one ive seen but is slightly different


----------



## RNJ_Punk (Aug 3, 2008)

I have a Canon Powershot SX100 IS. Im very happy with it. And yea I kind of modeled my BN shot after JustOneMore20's BN shot. Hers is much better though.
A few more shots:








My Giant Goldfish Lenny








Black Angel








New Juvie Angelfish Pepper!








New Juvie Angelfish Salt!








Out of focus shot of Salt and Pepper








Male BN

Enjoy!


----------



## Guest (Aug 31, 2008)

Good pics, RNJ.  I love the Panda Cory. 

I took a pic of the BN I used to have and it was very similar. My guy didn't have distinct spots though, like yours does.


----------

